# Squeaking Trolling Motor



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Does it squeak from the mounts and/or collar?

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/squeaky-minnkota-advice.29763/page-2


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I watched a couple of YouTube videos. Loosened up the motor in the lower unit, sprayed lubricant in there (quite a bit of corrosion from about 9 years of use), and then rotated the motor back and forth as I tightened it to get the smoothest performance. Seems to have done the trick. I now have another issue that I'lol post separately.


----------

